# Aquascapingworld.com



## kana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for posting that link. I'm off to do some reading.


----------



## Roy Deki (Jan 13, 2004)

Your welcome Kana!!!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Looks like an interesting online mag, thanks for the link Roy


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get it...is it a magazine that you can subscribe to and get it in the mail, or do you get via e-mail?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I don't get it...is it a magazine that you can subscribe to and get it in the mail, or do you get via e-mail?


No, it's a magazine however it is only available online. It is similar to the one found on ReefCentral except I believe this magazine requires a subscription(?).


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Most people refer to them as e-zines. It's only available online. The cost of printing and mailing actual magazines is quite prohibitive for a startup company. They would have to charge quite a lot of money for a subscription just to break even as they'd be printing on such a small scale.

Magazines don't really make money from subscriptions, but by selling advertisements.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I already mentioned this in the journal thread for my (now retired) 65-gallon riparium setup, but here is the link to the AquascapingWorld.com December 2009 TOTM article for that tank.






*


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like the site's been compromised, it's been loading viruses all day.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Really? I just hobbled that link above. I will send a note to the admin there about that.


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, I was browsing a few sites and got hit. Of course, I didn't know ASW was the infected site and visited again, and got hit again, but at least I was able to capture the URL and AdBlock it the second time around. Looks like they've removed it now.

Cute site anyhow, I like browsing it just to look at all the tanks for inspiration.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for alerting me to that. I will check again with the admin there and re-post the link when everything is OK.


----------

